# Integrado para invertir polaridad



## Adolfoe (Dic 9, 2008)

Existe algun componente que pueda ser alimentado con una tensión positiva y que a la salida me entregue una tensión negativa.
Algo así como un LM79XX, pero que en lugar de una señal de entrada negativa funcione con entradas positivas?

Es para usar una sola fuente de 24 V dc, para obtener tanto alimentaciones positivas como negativas con reguladores.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

Existen, pero hay que ver que corriente necesitas.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 9, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://para.maxim-ic.com/en/search.mvp?fam=invreg&tree=powersupplies
Tal vez allí encuentres algo que te puedad servir.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 9, 2008)

Tambien hay de Texas Instruments....

http://focus.ti.com/paramsearch/doc...log&familyId=754&uiTemplateId=NODE_STRY_PGE_T


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 10, 2008)

el tipico sl7660, es "similar" al max232 utiliza la tecnica de los condensadores conmutados, aunque si quieres puedes hacerlo con un simple 555 y un par de diodos y condensadores, busca multiplicador de tension o algo asi.


----------



## Adolfoe (Dic 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las sugerencias.


----------

